# I purchased a snowball with legs



## Msteelio91 (Nov 30, 2014)

Newest member of the family, meet Apollo


----------



## annamaria (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh my too stinking cute!!!!! I want one now.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2014)

Cute little Dickens... rescue?


----------



## snowbear (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuzzball!


----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2014)

That kind of fluff is fatally cute! It's killing me!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 30, 2014)

I want to reach thru the computer screen and give him a great big hug!! So cute!!


----------



## BillM (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats !!!!!!

Is it a great pyrenees ?


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2014)

Unbelievably cute.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2014)

Awww!!!!!! That is one cute pup!!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 30, 2014)

Haha thanks everyone, he's a Samoyed. Can't wait to break out the big camera on that fuzzy mug


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 30, 2014)

He's adorable!  I would hate to have to keep fur clean though!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 30, 2014)

They're like cats, he's already grooming himself haha. Just a lot of brushing to keep the undercoat in order


----------



## Mr.Photo (Nov 30, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> They're like cats, he's already grooming himself haha. Just a lot of brushing to keep the undercoat in order



Very cute pup.

I have a Siberian Husky, and trying to keep his undercoat in check is a full time job.  He blows his undercoat at least twice a year (sometimes three times).  I have to brush him every couple of days for three to four weeks to get all the hair out of him.  When all is said and done at the end of him blowing his undercoat I end up with about a kitchen sized garbage bag full of fur.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > They're like cats, he's already grooming himself haha. Just a lot of brushing to keep the undercoat in order
> ...


Take up knitting and spinning your own yarn!  I used to know someone who did this.  She was a vet so she had an unlimited supply of dog hair.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > They're like cats, he's already grooming himself haha. Just a lot of brushing to keep the undercoat in order
> ...



Yeah we're expecting this: 






Nevermore1 said:


> Take up knitting and spinning your own yarn!  I used to know someone who did this.  She was a vet so she had an unlimited supply of dog hair.



Not really my "thing" but my gf might be into it haha


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 1, 2014)

All puppies are adorable ... but little Apollo is right there at the top. Lucky you.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 1, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Mr.Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Msteelio91 said:
> ...


Can you imagine having a dog hair scarf and it rains ... now you're walking around smelling like a wet dog.


----------



## limr (Dec 1, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Can you imagine having a dog hair scarf and it rains ... now you're walking around smelling like a wet dog.



Ewwwww....


----------



## Msteelio91 (Dec 1, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> All puppies are adorable ... but little Apollo is right there at the top. Lucky you.



Thank you! 



limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine having a dog hair scarf and it rains ... now you're walking around smelling like a wet dog.
> ...



Hahaha yeah that doesn't sound too pleasant


----------

